# 5943



## Gunzuki (Jun 4, 2012)

I have an ex-Cleveland Oh, PD 5943 DAO , engraved on the frame "ClevlandOHPD" ( they sold them off when they moved to Glock 22's), it has just slight holster wear on the slide and frame. the Bore is like new , Honestly I don;t think the LEO even put 500 rounds through it. IT was completely filthy, I do not think it had EVER been cleaned found bits of blue uniform cloth in the action , red felt , The feed ramp was ENCRUSTED with residue and the bore, the magazine was black.Took me 4 hours to clean it and now it's perfect. Unbelievable that someone would treat something their life depended on like this, I digress though, Does the fact that it is an EX PD firearm add or detract from it's value is the real question?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

To me, if I knew what you knew, yes..............if not???????????????????????????


----------

